# Fat burner/appetite suppressant to stack with winstrol



## Texan69 (Jan 15, 2018)

My girl asked me to come to y’all for some advice. She’s about to start her first cycle of winstrol and cut. She’s very fit but she is naturally a curvy girl big booty and boobs and of course she is like most girls and wants to be shredded. She’s already very lean even with her curves. 

She is looking to stack a fat burner and appetite suppressant. Something from the store. I typically don’t mess with that as I find most to be too exspensive and not effective. But if any of y’all have advice on a good fat burner or appetite suppressant to add to her winstrol cycle. Preferably something I can get at a nutrition/supplant shop. 
Thanks guys


----------



## Jin (Jan 15, 2018)

Eca stack. Google is your friend.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 15, 2018)

Ephedrine and caffeine *skip the aspirin

Nothing you get at a shop shop is effective as a fat burner 

Is she planning to compete or something? All I see is you putting her on a bunch of shit to expedite things which usually results in long term failure to maintain a physique. 

Slow it down... my .02


----------



## RobertCalifornia (Jan 15, 2018)

Methyldrene Elite by cloma pharma is an appetite suppressant. It's supposed to be pretty similar to hydroxyelite https://www.samedaysupplements.com/methyldrene-elite-fat-burner-clomapharma.html


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jan 15, 2018)

Any fat burners I've taken (when I was new to supps) made me sick....


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jan 15, 2018)

I stopped taking those type of supplements when they recalled oxy elite pro for giving people hepatis...


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jan 15, 2018)

Only product I trust is whey protein, and I don't even take that anymore


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 15, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Ephedrine and caffeine *skip the aspirin
> 
> Nothing you get at a shop shop is effective as a fat burner
> 
> ...



yea,I totally agree and to me..shit doesn't match...if she's already "really" lean....how much leaner is she trying to get and if it's not for a comp...she won't be able to maintain it the way he's making it sound...interesting...


----------



## Seeker (Jan 15, 2018)

Being shredded comes with it's complications as it relates to being very low in Bf% which long term is not only unrealistic but also dangerous to ones health and normal hormonal levels. Especially for women. People are so caught up in what they see in social media but the truth it's not all what it appears to be. Not saying that's what your girl is doing but I've seen 1st hand the complications people, especially women, face being " shredded" long term. Even short term.   Being fit is one thing.. oh btw..libido wise? Lol careful what you wish for.


----------



## bvs (Jan 16, 2018)

Yohimbine and l-carnitine


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 16, 2018)

I think y’all may be loosing what I’m saying, yes she wants to get her body comp ready and then compete in the fall. Basically she’s doing a comp prep but not entering shows. More of a contest with her self. She’s not trying to get to a low BF% and maintain it. She understands it’s not healthy to stay year round at a low low %. She’s just a very goal driven person. I’m telling her she may as well do a comp if she’s gonna put in the work bit I think she’s wanting to see how her results are as a confidence boost before competing. I’m telling her so what if you don’t do well just try and see how it goes but she is scared of failing. I don’t compete so I guess I don’t understand haha. But I did many sports for my whole life and was always like I’m just gonna give it my all so what if I fail I tried my best. She also wants to get the most out of her cycle just like us guys are always trying to find the best stack with test etc. we like to play around with your cycles by adding deca, dbol or tren etc to see how effective we can make our cycle. I guess that’s her mentality


----------



## Seeker (Jan 16, 2018)

I guess she'looking to do a mock contest prep. There s nothing wrong with that being she's never competed before but it's still very taxing. It's those last few weeks that really matter though. She should speak with a coach.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 16, 2018)

would be great if you could show us where her current physique is at


----------

